# Undershorts Are They a Good Idea



## MacB (12 Apr 2009)

Ok, having popped out for 5 miles today in normal boxers and baggy shorts, I remembered why I've switched to bibs with padding, so much more comfortable. Problem is, unless an official ride, I can be hopping on and off bikes at any point on weekend. I can't spend all weekend wearing lycra bibs so was thinking on a compromise. Looking at buying myself some weekend only 'boxers'. I can see all sorts online, ranging from £8 to very expensive. Some reviews warn you off the cheaper ones as the padding/insert is poor quality. Have seen these though:-

http://www.cyclexpress.co.uk/Products/Bionic_Deluxe_Undershort.aspx

But £40 a pair!!! is that over the top or a worthy investment?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Apr 2009)

I have several pairs of these in black http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9372 and they are great and reasonably cheap.


----------



## MacB (12 Apr 2009)

Phil, what's the padding like on these compared to padding in proper cycling shorts? Very tempted, can get 3 of these for the price of one pair of the Montanes. As I'm unlikey to ever do more than a few miles without proper shorts, do you think these offer enough padding and comfort?


----------



## MajorMantra (12 Apr 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have several pairs of these in black http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9372 and they are great and reasonably cheap.



I've got a pair of these too. They're pretty comfortable - the pad is no different in size and design to what you'd find in regular shorts. 

Matthew


----------



## scook94 (12 Apr 2009)

I have a couple of pairs of these. Currently on offer at £10.76!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Phil, what's the padding like on these compared to padding in proper cycling shorts? Very tempted, can get 3 of these for the price of one pair of the Montanes. As I'm unlikey to ever do more than a few miles without proper shorts, do you think these offer enough padding and comfort?



Sorry I have nothing to compare them against as I wear these underneath whatever I am wearing and I don't have a proper pair of cycling shorts but they have always been fine for me even on 70+ mile rides.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Apr 2009)

Like most here, I prefer to go 'commando' (nothing on under shorts).

I have a pair of these and they are both comfortable and practical for 'casual' riding around town:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Altura_Ascent_Baggy_Shorts/5360029279/


----------



## bonj2 (12 Apr 2009)

just wear normal clothes but smear a load of assos chamois cream over your arse. that's what i do when I go on the mtb on a weekend, works fine


----------

